# 75g Test in androgel



## yerg (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of a way to seperate the testosterone base from the gel????  If there was a way man would that be somthin!


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 11, 2011)

I really wouldn't bother trying... Just apply it as directed.


----------



## yerg (Apr 11, 2011)

75 Grams of test base per bottle!!!!  Its worth inquireing about dont you think?


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 12, 2011)

I would love to bath in this stuff! lol   

Does it really work though? Anyone with experience with this stuff?


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea it works when used as directed


----------



## Retroshaper (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you can add Phlojel or DMSO to increase the absorption.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 12, 2011)

^ I agree^


----------



## yerg (Apr 12, 2011)

What is phlogel???


----------



## brundel (Apr 13, 2011)

The androgel delivery system is pretty good.
But its basically just hand sanitizer with test powder in it.

Andro is 1% gel so thats 10mg per gram in a 5g tube.
5g tube =50mg test of which you absorb perhaps 20%.

I had a 10% cream compounded at my pharmacy and used 1g 2x daily for 200mg a day.
still only 40mg ish a day.
Works for HRT.
Shit for BB.


----------



## yerg (Apr 13, 2011)

ive got an unheard of amount of bottles saved up!  I dont use the stuff when cycling so it just stacks up... i still pick up my script.  Thanks for the info brundel.


----------



## brundel (Apr 13, 2011)

10g daily will get you into the 1200ng/dl range if you have an average rate of absorption.
If you have a ton you could try 20g a day...but thats a shit ton of andro to rub on.
Its good stuff for a bridge.


----------



## yerg (Apr 13, 2011)

Ive got plenty test cyp.  I dont like having to rub that shit on.  4 squirts daily for hrt(for me) I did read somewhere that where you rub it on may affect the bioavailability.  Stay away from fatty areas???  Brundel what do you mean bridge?


----------



## brundel (Apr 14, 2011)

I meant a bridge from higher doses.

For example:
750mg test c for 10weeks.
30-60 days androgel- HRT
750-1000mg test c 10 weeks.

Bridging is pretty common but will eventually lead you down the road to permanent HRT.


----------



## yerg (Apr 15, 2011)

thats ok.... im on permanant hrt..


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a question or rather an idea. Just follow my thinking, I have seen people who smoke crack do this. When they ran out of crack they would hold the pipe upright while blocking the bottom side with their thumb then pour rubbing alcohol in the pipe and swish it around. after a minute they would pour this onto a mirror and they would rub it for a few seconds then set it on fire. 

Any way the alcohol would burn of and they were left with a film of crack on the mirror and they would scrape it off and continue to get high. I was amazed at the ingenuity these crazy ass people came up with just so they can continue to smoke that shit.

This is the question, i was wondering if i rub the Androgel on a mirror then set on fire, as above, will this burn the alcohol and what ever other chemical is in it and leave pure test behind? 

So do you guys think this will work? Will the test survive the fire or will it just burn up.


----------



## squigader (Dec 4, 2011)

Ichigo said:


> I have a question or rather an idea. Just follow my thinking, I have seen people who smoke crack do this. When they ran out of crack they would hold the pipe upright while blocking the bottom side with their thumb then pour rubbing alcohol in the pipe and swish it around. after a minute they would pour this onto a mirror and they would rub it for a few seconds then set it on fire.
> 
> Any way the alcohol would burn of and they were left with a film of crack on the mirror and they would scrape it off and continue to get high. I was amazed at the ingenuity these crazy ass people came up with just so they can continue to smoke that shit.
> 
> ...



My money's on it'll screw it up.

Besides, what are you doing hanging around crack addicts? That's the last place you want to learn anything from.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2011)

It was my stupid cousin who by the way is now dead, his liver pretty much exploded from all the liqueur and drugs he was doing. I was 19 back then and we would smoke pot and drank 40's at his place. One time we found him all messed up on that shit,  we found him standing behind the bathroom door holding a kitchen knife and peeping through the crack, Mumbling that the FBI was trying to kill him, needles to say it was the last time i hung out with his crazy ass.     may he rest in peace.

Any way the point is, i figured if you burned off the alcohol that maybe the hormone would be spared, and thus one could collect it.


----------



## colochine (Dec 4, 2011)

It all depends on the melting point
Of test versus all or the other inert ingredients.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2011)

That's what i figured, i guess the only way to find out is to try it..


----------



## ecot3c inside (Dec 4, 2011)

hook a brother up with a tube! pm me!


----------



## SRX (Dec 4, 2011)

yerg said:


> Anyone ever heard of a way to seperate the testosterone base from the gel???? If there was a way man would that be somthin!


 

Verg, I remember when i first was on TRT i had read there was a cream that you got in a health food store that you applyed first then the  Test gel. Some how the cream let your body absorb more of the test in them packs.  Someone should know what i trying to think of.


----------



## colochine (Dec 4, 2011)

SRX said:


> Verg, I remember when i first was on TRT i had read there was a cream that you got in a health food store that you applyed first then the  Test gel. Some how the cream let your body absorb more of the test in them packs.  Someone should know what i trying to think of.



The cream and the clear.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2011)

The reason i want to try this, is because my Doc put me on inj test. The gel didn't work on me, so now i have 2 1/2 boxes of gel. So i figured why not see if i can remove the test. But after researching the ingredients it turns out i wont be able to do it.


----------



## SRX (Dec 4, 2011)

colochine said:


> The cream and the clear.


 

DMSO yes i got it. That shit burned.


----------



## anxious1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bad ass question bro.  It would be possible in a pharm lab, but would take way too much time to do compared to just spending $120 for 100g's of base anyways. Turn that shit into money in my opinion.Find others with scripts. lol


----------



## yerg (Dec 4, 2011)

yep, dmso works with tren pellets as well...


----------



## SRX (Dec 4, 2011)

yerg said:


> yep, dmso works with tren pellets as well...


 

LOL, I remember someone asking about snorting tren pellets, or can they implant the pellet in themself. There were guys eating them to if i remember right.


----------

